# Why all the rods



## ironman172

Everytime I'm at the pier, there are rods leaningalong the rail....That really doesn't bother me till I decide to fish there, then someone(pier regular)comes and tells me thats there spot....of coarse that doesn't work (how can it be your spot when I'm standing there?) 

What really pisses me off the most.....in the heat of battle with a nice fish(cobe,king)these rods don't move by there owners, sometimes the one in battle has to try and step over them when fighting the fish,or are moved by other good people,helping in the task of landing a fish.

I will lean my rod along the rail, but I will be standing by it, I have watched for a few minutes before I go and fish a spot with a rod leaning... just incase someone went to there cooler for something to drink or bait(what ever)

It seems the whole end is this way.I keep my rods in the holder of the pier cart when not in use....When a fish is seen those spots fill up quick and your rod doesn't save a thing!!!

Don't ask me to move!!! stay in your spot if you want it....or just move down alittle 

if you would not like to deal with any of this fighting a fish, then don't do it yourself, and if rods along the rail save a spot..... I will bring all of mine and have to whole end to myself.....atleast the east side around the corner( I would look like the guy on the tvcommercial fishing for everything) 

I'm not trying to start a big thread here, or pissing match.....just have some common courtesy with your fellow angler(googan too!!!!ME)...I will be the one with the zebco 33, or snoopy rod...:doh


----------



## Capt.Ernie

Very nice cabin.:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## Big Red

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: 'Courier New'">I for one, could not agree more. Very well said! :clap


----------



## gotwake7

i agree one or even two i can see, but i dont think that you can "save a spot", that is stupid.


----------



## Travis Gill

It is just an understood rule. If someone leaves there ling rod that is where they are standing.


----------



## true-king

Uh oh, here comes another arguement


----------



## Dylan

Why all the rods? Because you have to be prepared on the pier..I keep my ling rod and pompano rod close and the rest in my cart or on the rail on west side...


----------



## John B.

i normally have my main rod (in the spring, cobia rod, and in the summer, king rod) with me for my target species, and then 1 other rod, for whatever other species may pop up(pomp rod, king rod, tarpon rod) ... i always have 2 rods with me, within grabbing distance....

if i walk away and expect to be gone for more than a minute or two, i'll set them on the back rail... and normally if someone walks off for more than 5 minutes, i just move their stuff to the back rail, it's not courteous(and pretty stupid if it's ling season and you leave your rod!)

there is a buttload of clutter out there though, i don't mind steppeng over rods, but i hate stepping over coolers and walking around pier carts!


----------



## ironman172

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=SmallTxt width="80%"><DIV id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl7_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer style="DISPLAY: inline" onclick="InstantASP_OpenMenu('_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl7_smAuthorName','_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl7_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer','<table width=100% class=PanelBar_OuterTable cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td><table width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=7><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>View Member\'s Profile</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>Add to Buddy List</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendPrivateMessage\',\'3656\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Private Message\'>Send Private Message</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendEmail\',\'3656\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Email To Member\'>Send Email To Member</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butShowMemberPosts\',\'3656\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Find All Member\s Posts\'>Find All Member\'s Posts</a></tr></td></tr></table></td></tr></table>','165px');" onmouseover="InstantASP_OpenMenuMouseOver('_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl7_smAuthorName','_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl7_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer','<table width=100% class=PanelBar_OuterTable cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td><table width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=7><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>View Member\'s Profile</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>Add to Buddy List</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendPrivateMessage\',\'3656\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Private Message\'>Send Private Message</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendEmail\',\'3656\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Email To Member\'>Send Email To Member</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butShowMemberPosts\',\'3656\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Find All Member\s Posts\'>Find All Member\'s Posts</a></tr></td></tr></table></td></tr></table>','165px');">Dylan</DIV></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>you must not have read my post....I too have alot of rods rigged for various fish(in my cart close by... west side) I was talking about the ones saving spots on the east side of the pier!!!!

I guess the unwritten rule made by the pier regulars....that was just posted above<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=SmallTxt width="80%"><DIV id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl5_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer onmouseover="InstantASP_OpenMenuMouseOver('_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl5_smAuthorName','_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl5_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer','<table width=100% class=PanelBar_OuterTable cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td><table width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=7><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>View Member\'s Profile</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>Add to Buddy List</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendPrivateMessage\',\'944\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Private Message\'>Send Private Message</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendEmail\',\'944\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Email To Member\'>Send Email To Member</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butShowMemberPosts\',\'944\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Find All Member\s Posts\'>Find All Member\'s Posts</a></tr></td></tr></table></td></tr></table>','165px');" style="DISPLAY: inline" onclick="InstantASP_OpenMenu('_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl5_smAuthorName','_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl5_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer','<table width=100% class=PanelBar_OuterTable cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td><table width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=7><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>View Member\'s Profile</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>Add to Buddy List</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendPrivateMessage\',\'944\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Private Message\'>Send Private Message</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendEmail\',\'944\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Email To Member\'>Send Email To Member</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butShowMemberPosts\',\'944\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Find All Member\s Posts\'>Find All Member\'s Posts</a></tr></td></tr></table></td></tr></table>','165px');">Freespool</DIV></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>.....well my unwritten rule is.... if your not standing there it ain't your spot, don't ask me to move....especially tomarrow!!!!:boo......I won't be in a very good mood driving all night....:moon


----------



## John B.

you really won't be in a good mood when you arrive to north winds and muddy water..... better just leave in the morning.


----------



## ironman172

> *VS200B (5/11/2008)*you really won't be in a good mood when you arrive to north winds and muddy water..... better just leave in the morning.


Well if your right....I'll just hang around the pool and get some sleep.....I'm not trying to start any crap!!!!I am very respectful of others at the pier and have never had a problem when I'm there.....catching fish is just a plus to my vacation, I love the pier atmosphere(good or bad) it is very relaxing to me....just looking out in the ocean.Taking fish home, just is a plus....some years I've had a cooler full others only a baggy full.

I really like the people!!!! locals or not......fellow fisher people(to staygenderly correct)


----------



## John B.

you've got good eye-sight if you can look off the pier and see the OCEAN oke


----------



## mack_attack2

:clapopcorn


----------



## Dylan

Sorry about misreading Ironman...Ill save ya a spot next to me and we can catch fish together..Maybe even have a beer


----------



## sniper

man that pier sounds like a nut house. $4 a gallon for fuel is bad but damn, at least it isnt war out there when you want to have fun.


----------



## jigslinger

Just a word of advice, keep an eye on your rods on the back rail, in your cart, etc. Some little thievin' [email protected]@rd ripped off a nice 7' spanish rod from me while I was down there a few weeks ago.From what Iwas told, there were 4 rods stolen that week. 99.9% of the people that frequent the pier are great people but there's at least 1 out there that can't be trusted. I had a great time, saw alot of old friends and met alot of new ones,and caught my share of fish too. Just keep your eyes open. 

I can hardly wait til next time.


----------



## Tuna Man

To sum it up in three words....LACK OF CONSIDERATION.:banghead:banghead:banghead

Be glad you don't have the fishing rules that they have in Colorado......2 rods maximum, and that extra rod cost an additional $5.00 a year.


----------



## JAK

Pier fishing used to be fun and enjoyable, I usually bring 3 rods out 1 rigged for cig minnow for king or ? (or live bait) one purely for catching bait and one as a backup (those 2 sitting on the island rack). This pier is not owned by the few but paid by those who pay to come on (all experience levels). What urks me is when your fishing lets say for king with a live minnow and have some kid just out of diapers run into you throwing his line over your face and bumping into you and then his friends doing the same....oops cobia. darn. I try to get my 1 line out as fast as I can but that does not excuse inmaturity and rudeness. Yes there is a fish coming, yes I may have been in that spot, yes I can move but who do they think they are that they can run into others like they don't belong there or worse yet curse at them or cut their line. I had one guy old enough to know better use his cigarette to burn the line and say oops my line should not have been "out" there, like I was stupid.

Bottom line, you have people from all over the US coming down here to Pensacola to enjoy the sun and try out the pier and walk away with a feel for "hey they have some nice people down there", not ....$()&*#$(^[email protected]# I'll never go down there again,...those punks were lucky I didn't $)($*#$+.. I love fishing and most of the fishing folks are great and would give you the shirt off their backs, but some of the kids that should still be in school or just out of school should take their step stools back and a few dozen rods back and think about others and when a cobia comes around ...fine go for it but watch others.....it's their pier also....you do not own the right to knock them out of the way period.jak CATCH FISH, ENJOY LIFE, TREAT OTHERS RIGHT, IF YOU CAN'T STAY HOME.


----------



## John B.

> *Tuna Man (5/13/2008)*To sum it up in three words....LACK OF CONSIDERATION.:banghead:banghead:banghead
> 
> .


yep, i bet you do alot of pier fishing up in Calera ALABAMA


----------



## Tuna Man

> *VS200B (5/13/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Tuna Man (5/13/2008)*To sum it up in three words....LACK OF CONSIDERATION.:banghead:banghead:banghead
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> yep, i bet you do alot of pier fishing up in Calera ALABAMA
Click to expand...

No but I've done quite a bit there in PNS before I got on this forum, during my 28 years in Miami, and 4 years in Brunswick, GA. And during those times I didn't have any problems either.:moon

So I know I have more time pier fishing then you do.


----------



## HAWG HUNTER

I have been going down to the Pier now for about 6 years, I get one week off from work to do some fishing. an I am a cop here in Atlanta And I deal with A**Holes all year long I go down to Pcola to get away from the rat race for one week. I get there on the pier and it combat fishing... Its always the same lil tirds that should be in schooL. I wish them fella's would get a Girl friend and stop acting like a Crack Heads... I give Up on the pier as much as I loved hanging with good friends that I made down there , I went and bought me a boat and at 4$ a gallon Its better than dealing with the lil bitches at the pier.

Semper Fi:usaflag


----------



## David_H

> *VS200B (5/13/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Tuna Man (5/13/2008)*To sum it up in three words....LACK OF CONSIDERATION.:banghead:banghead:banghead
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yep, i bet you do alot of pier fishing up in Calera ALABAMA
Click to expand...



This is the "locals only" mentality that has some people fed up with the pier. Just because someone happens to come to the pier as a tourist doesn't mean that they don't know how to fish off of a pier. Many of us were fishing from piers, jetties and bridges long before you were born.



Granted some of the young locals are good fishermen and have a considerable amount of time on the pier for their ages. There are many of them that are just standing around telling each other how good they are, while 'their place' on the rail is being guarded by there rods. This amount of time shouldn't be logged as fishing experience and is inconsiderate to someone who might actually fish from that spot.


----------



## hebegb

these little pricks think they own the damn pier...whoever operates it should be fired


----------



## John B.

i'll bite my tongue... but leave with this... ONCE AGAIN!, 1/2 THE PEOPLE ON THIS THREAD DON'T HAVE A CLUE WHAT THEY'RE TALKING ABOUT.


----------



## hebegb

ah BS....



I have been on the pier lately and 3 years ago fished it heavily....

the trailer trash out there with all the F'bombs and this is my spot crap is retarded....



There are decent people out there and hell, you may be one of them.



BUT the obnoxious ones are more noticeable and basically taint all of you 



and this ain't the FS censored forum...you got something to say....say it



:toast


----------



## konz

I admit that I'm guilty of leaving rods on the railing. I came down for the bobo run and between me and my friends we probably had 6 rods. I know better now though. 

Anyway not all the pier regulars are douches. Every place has their share of a$$holes, I've seen them in boats, piers, lakes, and rivers......hell I'm sure at some point somebody thought of me as an a$$hole! 

Lets let it drop fellas.


----------



## hebegb

nope, not all for sure....but the lack of respect for others and the language when families with kids are out there is ridiculous (by the "others" of course)


----------



## ChrisH2O

This is why I purchased a boat...The pier sucks plain and simple. One person 5-10 rods, give me a [email protected]#king break. My advice if nobody is standing near their rod for more then 5-10 min. it is a free spot. :clap And VS get over it Ocean or Gulf, it's a big body of water for all to enjoy. So to all you fishing guys coming from other parts of the country, enjoy the pier, it does not belong to the "Regulars"


----------



## just add water

I have fished the pier in penacola for over 7 years. I look forward to taking our vacation down there. But over the last two years the group that hangs out at the end of the pier seem to think that they own it. These few people created problems that I did not want to deal with while on vacation.When I am on vacation,I want to relax and enjoy, not worry about the people that do not care about others. I purchased a boat to go out fishing in, but I do miss the pier. It would seem that the owners of the pier would try and tackle this situation and deal with the ones that wreck it for the majority.

Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## Getsome

Man i'm glad I own 3 boats. I lived in Mobile and used to fish the Dauphin Island pier when I was younger and I hated it. If your on your own boat you don't have to worry about all the BS. Just catch fish as long as you can afford gas. :letsdrink


----------



## lingfisher1

I really hate to hear about the bad expierences people have had on the pier.There is some very inconsiderate people on the pier but there is 10 times more who will be glad to fish with you whether you are from out of town or not.

I started taking my son a year or so ago and he has been helped and taught how by alot of good people there.I have fished Navarre and Pensacola for awhile but still don't know ever thing but am embraced by most and the fact they embraced my son and helped him makes me want to go ever day.Thanks to you VS for the times you have talked to my son,he really likes you.

Yes there are some undesireable people out there but ask around and most will be glad to have another fisherperson to fish with and talk to.


----------



## Tyler Massey

I think its funny how out of hand threads like this get. no one that even fishes the pier is posting anything to add fuel to the fire and everyone keeps goin on and on. things on the pier aren't going to change any time soon and if you dont like it then dont fish it...


----------



## John B.

> *lingfisher1 (5/15/2008)*
> 
> I started taking my son a year or so ago and he has been helped and taught how by alot of good people there.I have fished Navarre and Pensacola for awhile but still don't know ever thing but am embraced by most and the fact they embraced my son and helped him makes me want to go ever day.Thanks to you VS for the times you have talked to my son,he really likes you.
> 
> .


No Problem Ryan... he's gonna be one hell of a Fisherman in about 3 years! (we better watch out!)


----------



## parrothead

Hey Konz,

Thats because you are an a$$hole !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Just kidding. Couldnt pass it up. :moon:moon

Scott


----------



## lingfisher1

VS he already is.In 3 years he is going to be schooling all of us.Getting his first ling rod made next weekend for his birthday.


----------



## lingfisher1

And thanks to you and Hogue,Tyler,Crab,Gene,Roddy,Gary,and too many more to list for helping me get him into fishing.


----------



## seminolewind

I used to fish the pier alot but lately have been fortunate that many of my friends have boats so I fish with them now. There are some people on the pier that can be assholes but the majority are pretty laid back and honestly if you go out there and listen you can gain a vast amount of knowledge because there are some great fishermen out there. Like I said there are a select few assholes out there but don't pay them any attention do your own thing and if they start some shat throw there ass over.


----------



## hebegb

lmao...I was about tempted to throw that Reggie guy over a few years back...



I did learn a lot out there to be sure


----------



## konz

> *parrothead (5/15/2008)*Hey Konz,
> 
> Thats because you are an a$$hole !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Just kidding. Couldnt pass it up. :moon:moon
> 
> Scott




yeah I guess your right.........:moon


----------



## jaceboat

when i read this post i got sort of pissed off. i am 14 and love to fish so this is what pissed me off:





> but some of the kids that should still be in school or just out of school should take their step stools back and a few dozen rods back and think about others and when a cobia comes around- JAK




i like to go down and watch them land cobia and kings because i know i wont get the chance because idiots wont let me fish and i watch out when ever the angler is coming towards me i get off the rail and back far enough up to where the caster dont have to worry about hitting me even though last time i was on the pier i was told to "back the **** up because if i dont they are goin' to hook me ears and tear that **** off my head." 





> Its always the same lil tirds that should be in schooL. I wish them fella's would get a Girl friend and stop acting like a Crack Heads...
> 
> HAWG HUNTER




so i guess because i happen to be in school i dont no anything about fishing i am a little "tird" and i need to get a girl friend and stop acting like a crack head. so just because a few butt hole kids mess u up ever once and a while i am automatically one of them and i am not allowed to fish off the end of the pier. but hell what do i know i act "like a crack head..." 







> these little pricks think they own the damn pier...
> 
> hebegb






so now i am a little prick that thinks i own the pier. dang i am such a crack head i didnt even know i thought i owned the pier. wait i dont do crack and i dont think the pier because i have courtesy for others and respect for my self. i am sorry to tell u but u are sadly mistaken when u said we think we own the pier when in reality its the adults that chase the kids off the end because they actually do think they own the pier







> Granted some of the young locals are good fishermen and have a considerable amount of time on the pier for their ages.
> 
> David_H




i am glad someone is not stereotypical and has respect for people that are younger than they are.



i am not trying to start an argument or piss any one off i just want u all to know that its not just us kids that are pricks and act like crack heads. ok i wish i could catch kings and cobia but i guess that i wont be able to till u all get over ur stereotypes. 



-jace


----------



## lil_fisherman

dude i admire you for standing up, very mature...of course if my 14 year old cursed like you, he'd be crappin his teeth out the next day. resentment is no excuse for immaturity...represent yourself as an adult, some adults might learn from it.


----------



## jaceboat

lil_fisherman i respect u for respecting me. u are right i did handle that in an immature way. i apologize if i offended anybody its just every time i go to the pier there will be 1 or 2 nice people then a bunch of people that yell at me and my friends well actually everybody for that matter and that have us leave the T at the end.


----------



## Travis Gill

I fish the pier alot and most people out there are nice and willing to help. Chances are if you think someone out there is an @$$hols, then the rest of us do to.


----------



## lil_fisherman

with the degree of a few of the people out on the end, if a season pass costs 2 bucks, thats 2 bucks too much...that little click thinks they own it and are rude to trespassers.


----------



## Clay-Doh

Very mature response jaceboat. You seem to be much wiser than your 14 years.

It was a steroe typical comment, about "young kids", but the ones who said it I am sure did not mean ALL younsters, but was pointing out that a lot of the problems are youngsters. Please don't take it as saying all youngsters are jackasses. 

Most of the comments have to do with another thread probably, where people showed some of htere colors with there wannabe gangster mentality, and fully condoning hurling lead objects at a boat that comes to close to there waters.

You however seem to be very mature, and its a shame some knuckleheads, adults or otherwise have thrreatened you, and talked that way to you. It is amusing, because I have been out htere, hanging on hte reailing as is my right, and I have yet to have someone say that to me. I guees the hard ass comments only are said to kids (no offence calling you a kid Jace), or older frail individuals.

Maybe we need to have a "Take a youngster who truly wants to try but gets threatened pier fishin day". Maybe with a "big brother" hangin out next to you, certain people wouldnt threaten the safety of your ears.

Again, sorry to hear about your experience there. Make friends with some boat owners if your family doesnt have one, and get out fishin sometime!


----------



## lingfisher1

jaceboat if you want to fish on the pier pm me the days you are going and if I am there you will not have a prob and will learn.You have seen in my earlier post that I take my son (who is 9) out very regular and he has been taught more by the people out there than me.We will all take the time to teach a younger fisher person how to.Just ask.There is a vast amount of info in the heads of fisherpeople out there.(have to be politicaly correct)


----------



## John B.

> *lingfisher1 (5/20/2008)*jaceboat if you want to fish on the pier pm me the days you are going and if I am there you will not have a prob and will learn.You have seen in my earlier post that I take my son (who is 9) out very regular and he has been taught more by the people out there than me.We will all take the time to teach a younger fisher person how to.Just ask.There is a vast amount of info in the heads of fisherpeople out there.(have to be politicaly correct)


thanks for being politically correct, but the only woman i can think of that fishes out there is Scott Bass oke


----------



## mpmorr

WellI did not read the rest of the bull on this thread but just thought I might throw in my observations from this past week. I spent all day on the pier last Thurs (except for the storm) and I made a few observations. First let me say that I was disappointed the "Pier Mafia" was not there but the guys that were there were obviously the guys that are always there. They landed three cobes and hand full of kings that day. It was very interesting to watch this transpire since I had never seen the way the fish was landed on the pier. It was a team effort with one central guy more or less directing the show. Pretty well done in my opinion with no issues with folks getting out of the way. There is no question that ifcobe is spotted that they do run to the spot for a shot in the path of the fish but no one ran over me in that process. Nothing really out of line was said and to be honest with you I did not even hear any cursing. Second, why do the folks that catch a cobe remove it from the pier then come back and continue to fish with thier cobe rod in hand. No I am not saying they did catch and keep another fish (that would be illegal) that I saw but they did not switch to a king rig or anything. Third there were a lot of people surfing on both sides of the pier that day but no one seemed to care. I thought that was a big no no. These are just my observations and I am very impressed with the team work that I witnessed and realize quite quickly that it does take knowledge and skill to fish the pier right along with team work. I am not sure how to get in that club but it looks like the members are there helping each other.


----------



## John B.

> *mpmorr (5/20/2008)*WellI did not read the rest of the bull on this thread but just thought I might throw in my observations from this past week. I spent all day on the pier last Thurs (except for the storm) and I made a few observations. First let me say that I was disappointed the "Pier Mafia" was not there but the guys that were there were obviously the guys that are always there. They landed three cobes and hand full of kings that day. It was very interesting to watch this transpire since I had never seen the way the fish was landed on the pier. It was a team effort with one central guy more or less directing the show. Pretty well done in my opinion with no issues with folks getting out of the way. There is no question that ifcobe is spotted that they do run to the spot for a shot in the path of the fish but no one ran over me in that process. Nothing really out of line was said and to be honest with you I did not even hear any cursing. Second, why do the folks that catch a cobe remove it from the pier then come back and continue to fish with thier cobe rod in hand. No I am not saying they did catch and keep another fish (that would be illegal) that I saw but they did not switch to a king rig or anything. Third there were a lot of people surfing on both sides of the pier that day but no one seemed to care. I thought that was a big no no. These are just my observations and I am very impressed with the team work that I witnessed and realize quite quickly that it does take knowledge and skill to fish the pier right along with team work. I am not sure how to get in that club but it looks like the members are there helping each other.


i wish i would have been there to meet you mike, unfortunatly i wasn't in town... to answer a few questions, the 3 people that landed ling that day all have their RS (restricted species) license, which entitles them to a 2 fish limit per day, and surfing on the east side, if it was red flag, no one will usually say anything this late in the season, but if it was april, it probably wouldn't be tolerated.


----------



## jigslinger

Mike, I'm glad you were able to see for yourself that most of the people that are regulars on the pier are good people. I'm pretty sure the so called "pier mafia" was fishing all around you andI'm real sure that if you had hooked up to a big fish you would have had all the help and support you needed to get him on the deck. They get a bad rap sometimes but it's because they take their fishing serious. I have nothing but good things to say about the regulars down there.:bowdown


----------



## John B.

i once jumped off the pier to get a kids rod that he dropped in the water (yes it's illegal, no i don't care)


----------



## mpmorr

> *jigslinger (5/20/2008)*Mike, I'm glad you were able to see for yourself that most of the people that are regulars on the pier are good people. I'm pretty sure the so called "pier mafia" was fishing all around you andI'm real sure that if you had hooked up to a big fish you would have had all the help and support you needed to get him on the deck. They get a bad rap sometimes but it's because they take their fishing serious. I have nothing but good things to say about the regulars down there.:bowdown


I cant say that there was any animosity amongst anyone on the pier that day. I could see where some tempers could flare, but all in all it seemed like folks that love to fish were doing what they loved to do. I imagine it would be likea rookie fishing on a tournament boat and screwing up and causing the team to lose a good fish. I would expect a good ass chewing after that. Seems similar in spirit. The us vs. them crap is just ridiculous.


----------



## SheYakFishr

I've fished off the pier several times (met Konz out there) and everyone was very nice. Of course... I wouldn't of jumped into the pile that was at the end for anything.. laffs. Being that I grew up on a pier... I know how the guys on the end are...... (laffs)... but I still do enjoy going when I can.














Everyone is there for one reason... to FISH!!!


----------



## BayStealth

:reallycrying What a bunch of whiners . . . Just throw these little turds in the ocean / Gulf / whatever and let them swim to the beach with there 5 - 6 rods! And NO . . . We can't all just get along!:nonono


----------



## John B.

dang... that was a mature reply


----------



## philhensley

The easy way to control the number of rods, is like the Atlantic Coast piers do, charge per rod to fish. They charge $4.00 per rod to fish.


----------



## BayStealth

thanks VS:clap


----------



## kingfish501

If you want things done the way they do it on the Atlantic Coast, feel free to move there...enough of changing things to suit people coming in.


----------



## kingfish501

BayStealth....I have had waYYYYYYYYY more bad experiences with people fishing from boats than I have had at the pier.I run a flats boat but fish places like the Mass.Two of us in flatsboats were flyfishing for big Spanish and were the only ones catching any, so a lot of the boats there decided the way to handle that was to pull their anchors and run back and forth a few feet from us.I'e had a guy on a 30 foot Tiara not use chain, and try using a 2-1 scope keep drifting on top of me and then tell me I needed to pull my anchor and move the hell out of his way because he was trying to get anchored.Had big boats run on top of the wreck and on top of my bait trying to catch hardtails...when I asked them to at least shut their engines down they offered to board my boat and gie me a whoopin'.Had boats move to 10 feet off my stern and drop anchor because we were hitting fish after fish and they were not...while we were fishing off the stern.I'e been working a cobia on a fly and had a boat run up full bore and nail the cobe in the head with a jig, claiming that 1)they were cobia fishing and 2) cobia could not be caught on a fly.These examples don't even scratch the surface of rudeness on the water...so simple enough...if you wander out to the pier and expect us to vacate the pier because you are there...you need to be on a boat fishing.

A#%holes are not just on the pier...many many on boats are complete a-holes given the chance.


----------



## sailmaker

This all kind of backs up my point in another post, "that's why god invented boats", and yes, I own one and use it when I'm down there. When I'm lucky enough to GET down there the last thing in the world that I want to do [not counting my wife or myself dropping dead or getting hurt or having vehicle or boat trouble] is deal with jerks of any sex, age, creed color, size, shape or form! Unfortunately, piers in any location always have way more than their fair share of all of the above.


----------



## John B.

> *sailmaker (6/25/2008)*This all kind of backs up my point in another post, "that's why god invented boats", and yes, I own one and use it when I'm down there. When I'm lucky enough to GET down there the last thing in the world that I want to do [not counting my wife or myself dropping dead or getting hurt or having vehicle or boat trouble] is deal with jerks of any sex, age, creed color, size, shape or form! Unfortunately, piers in any location always have way more than their fair share of all of the above.


wow... did you really just post on a thread that hasn't had a post in almost a month just to talk shit???..

ok.... i'll bet i you i can catch more fish than you on any pier on the gulf coast.... you can use whatever tackle and bait you want, i'll use 10# test and all artificials..

wanna lose some money???


----------



## sailmaker

Dude, why are you so freeking defensive? You act as though I'm calling you out or something just because you fish on piers. If that's your preference then knock yourself out but don't blame others when they call a spade a spade. I haven't even been on this forum in a long time until a few days ago mainly because of the "talking shit" attitude that you so graciously brought up. I've NEVER seen a forum where this much BS, cussing and name calling was posted, LET ALONE allowed to pass, not to mention the day to day bragadocia "ok.... i'll bet i you i can catch more fish than you on any pier on the gulf coast.... you can use whatever tackle and bait you want, i'll use 10# test and all artificials..



wanna lose some money???" , That you yourself are guilty of. 



Stop taking things personally every time someone says something that you don't like about piers and those who frequent them. On second thought, maybe you have a guilty conscience to go along with the already proven chip that you carry on your shoulder for doing some of the things that these other folks were finding fault with..........................................


----------



## JoshH

I dont have that much experience on the pier but I have fished it 6 or 7 times. I dont go to fish for kings cobia or tarpon, I know better. I'll leave that up to the pros at the end. I go to catch spanish, blues, skippys, bonita and any other bait/chum I might need for sharks. Every time I've been there, someone was helping someone. One day, an obvious beginner couldn't figure out how me and the guy next to me were catching blues on every cast. The guy saw that and handed him 3 or 4 of his pompano jigs and showed him how to tie a loop knot. The guy gave him a few dollars and now all 3 of us were catching blues like crazy. One thing that really gets annoying is when people sling 10 or 15 bluefish onto the pier to sit in the sun and then they just leave. I solve that by going down there and getting them (they still chum up nicely) Another thing is non-english speaking folks thinking that casting across you and 5 other people is the way to go. When they reel up your tackle, and get mad makes me laugh. One other time, I was throwing a YoZuri crystal minnow hoping for a little king. A Cobia pops up about 40 pounds. I was already working my YoZuri, and it just happend to be right below the cobia, I burn it towards the pier, cobia goes for it, whattayaknow, 49 cobia jigs at warp speed knock the cobia out. I know better than targeting cobia from the pier. 99% of the people who see a cobia are impatient and inconsiderate and will sling at it. If they were real fisherman not necessarily trying to catch the fish for themselves, but see that it gets caught on the pier, they would be patient and let one person get a good cast in. I know I'm just ranting but maybe this will give you an idea of the good and bad of the pier. 



jaceboat, chill out with the cussing


----------



## true-king

> *wishiniwasfishin07 (6/26/2008)* A Cobia pops up about 40 pounds. I was already working my YoZuri, and it just happend to be right below the cobia, I burn it towards the pier, cobia goes for it, whattayaknow, 49 cobia jigs at warp speed knock the cobia out. I know better than targeting cobia from the pier. 99% of the people who see a cobia are impatient and inconsiderate and will sling at it.


You are right. Some of the guys out there get way to fired when they see a cobia and bomb a fish worked up on a lure or king bait. I was out there this season when a cobia came up at the end when some guys were fishing for kings. The fish came up on a bait and checked it out for a little bit, looked like it was about to eat, and then someone threw a jig at the fish. The jig went over the line of the king fisherman and pulled the king bait away just before the cobia could eat. Not all of the guys out there are like that. Most of them are pretty nice, but some get crazy when a cobia comes by. How happy would you have been if you were the king fisherman in this situation?


----------



## capt'n slim

Maybe a 15 minute mandatory first time guest, Pier fishing ettiquet class, complete with a photo id card and plaque four your enjoyment after completion!! that way atleast they know why there lines get cut, why they are threatend, and just maybe one of them will remember to move there sh$t out the way!!:banghead

Don't fish the piers much but when i do why is it that on tuesday morning when you have the pier to yourself there is always that one guy thats never seen a fishing pole, lure, or cigar minnow andfor GOD SAKES turn that spining reel around before i pound you on the head with it, has to fish on my elbows and throw everywhere but in the casting lane??:doh


----------



## GatorBait

I agree. One of thebest things i have ever done is purchase my boat. I used to fish the Destin pier untill a group of people with cone hats started throwing their lines over the top of mine fishing for bait. I was trying to talk nicely to them but they ignored me. They probably could not interpret english. Once we were tangled they pulled up there lines as fast as they could and the dude bit mine off to keep from rerigging his. Talking about rude!!! Then he started talking his language loudly. Im not sure if he was pissed off at his wife for doing something as stupid as that or if he was blaming me for the matter... Im a laid back guy, but i was like what the crap!!! The light bulb then came on. It was the last time i ever fished the Destinpier. I would definately surf fish before going back to that again. It was always that way and definetaly not enjoyable.


----------



## tri-haul

one answer for people bringing 5 - 10 rods may be to petion the pier operators to increase the admission incrimentally based on how many rods u want to take. the basis for this bieng: a person of average size takes up an average amount of space, therefore if ten anglers bring bring ten rods a piece, thier individual sq. ft goes up, then less people will be able to get on the pier(less revenue). and besides if more and more people dont return to the pier due to the "locals" they wont generate sustainable revenues year after year.


----------



## Zray Al

The laws in all states should be ya fish one rod at a time. For conservation sake as well as giving everyone an opportunity. Example: I trout fish in the winter in Texas. Municipal ponds draw alot of people. Before Texas changed the law to a two rod limit some folks would show up with 4-5 rods and try to dominate a large area of the embankment. I would toss my lure between their lines and once in awhile someone would say something to me which I would ignore. I have been known to "accidently" become entangled with multiple lines. Oh well, sorry. Respect and etiquette should be mutual. I can be the nicest guy you'll ever meet. Help children catch fish, give lures away, share my gatorade. I just don't handle ignoramous's very well. That's why normallyI fish away from people and avoid fishing piers.


----------



## cissysdad

i came over to fish once and was treated so bad there by most people i wont ever be back people were just plane rude and angry that a new person was on THERE peir and in THERE place:moon:moon


----------



## John B.

> *cissysdad (9/28/2008)*i came over to fish once and was treated so bad there by most people i wont ever be back people were just plane rude and angry that a new person was on THERE peir and in THERE place:moon:moon


Did you make it through high school?... Your grammar is TERRIBLE!


----------



## kingfish501

> *cissysdad (9/28/2008)*i came over to fish once and was treated so bad there by most people i wont ever be back people were just plane rude and angry that a new person was on THERE peir and in THERE place:moon:moon


Hmmm...and what did you do to provoke people?Throw at a 45 degree angle?Chunk a 4oz pyramid with a double drop rig right in the middle of the live baits?Pile up all your tackle at the rail?I fish the pier..and people aren't rude unless someone is being a jerk to start with.I got reported to the PC tourist center once because a family tried to make us move, since we were catching Spanish off the east side of the pier and they decided they needed to be there.All I did was tell them if they had wanted the east side...they should have gotten up before 10am.


----------



## seanspots

> *VS200B (9/30/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *cissysdad (9/28/2008)*i came over to fish once and was treated so bad there by most people i wont ever be back people were just plane rude and angry that a new person was on THERE peir and in THERE place:moon:moon
> 
> 
> 
> Did you make it through high school?... Your grammar is TERRIBLE!
Click to expand...


----------



## John B.

:doh:doh:doh:doh


----------



## Ez2cDave

Zray Al said:


> The laws in all states should be ya fish one rod at a time.



Yeah, I know it's 11 years later . . .

Pier fishing in Florida is different.

On piers, a 3-4 rod limit, with unused rods having to be in your cart or on a rack, would solve the problem easily.

When I go to a pier, I bring 3-4 rods ( usually 4 ). 

I put out a heavy rod with a big bait, just in case. 

I have a second rod that I either fish smaller baits or toss lures with. 

The third rod is for catching bait. 

The fourth rod is rigged with a 3-4oz. jig for Cobia. 

The bait and Cobia rod are on the cart, 95% of the time and I stay with the other two rods.


----------



## Ez2cDave

John B. said:


> if i walk away and expect to be gone for more than a minute or two, i'll set them on the back rail... and normally if someone walks off for more than 5 minutes, i just move their stuff to the back rail, it's not courteous(and pretty stupid if it's ling season and you leave your rod!)



I have a few "unwritten rules" for pier fishing myself . . .

(1) If I leave my gear to take a piss or help someone else land a fish and you touch or move my gear, we are going to have an instant problem.

(2) If you touch or move my gear and put you own gear in my spot, your gear is going over the rail.

(3) If you touch or move my gear, in an effort to damage or steal it, you are going over the rail, after you "slipped and fell" a few times on the pier, and your gear is following right behind you !

(4) I carry a .40 cal, concealed, at all times ... Start a fight, you lose.

I'm "old school", from South FL & Miami (1970'-80's) ... I don't play games !


----------



## MrFish

Way to dredge up an old post to state stupid shit.


----------



## MikeH

Ez2cDave said:


> I'm "old school", from South FL & Miami (1970'-80's) ... I don't play games !


I can tell you're not from around here....


----------



## boomshakalaka

Dredged up an old thread just to threaten to shoot somebody over an argument about rods! Seems like a fun guy to fish with, who's in?


----------



## Ez2cDave

boomshakalaka said:


> Dredged up an old thread just to threaten to shoot somebody over an argument about rods! Seems like a fun guy to fish with, who's in?


I never threatened anyone, but I will stand my ground and defend myself. If someone else starts a fight, I will end it.

I am a "fun guy" to fish with, but I have zero tolerance for assholes !


----------



## Hawkseye

Lmao!


----------



## kingfish501

Ez2cDave said:


> I have a few "unwritten rules" for pier fishing myself . . .
> 
> 
> 
> (4) I carry a .40 cal, concealed, at all times ... Start a fight, you lose.
> 
> I'm "old school", from South FL & Miami (1970'-80's) ... I don't play games !


Um...yeah...you did utter a threat. Here is a little something to remember, son.
1) Miami is not the only place that issued CCWs in Florida.
2) Pull it at the pier and your badass self from south Florida will get to meet many of our local thugs in the county jail.
3) Our restroom is all the way back at the start of the pier, move your rods to make that long walk.
4) Move your rods when someone is fighting a fish. Doesnt matter if you are going to gaff for someone...at times we have multiple fish on at once. Your rod is in the way, it is going to get moved.
5)You sound like you would be much happier back in Miami.


----------



## Ez2cDave

kingfish501 said:


> Um...yeah...you did utter a threat. Here is a little something to remember, son.
> 1) Miami is not the only place that issued CCWs in Florida.
> 2) Pull it at the pier and your badass self from south Florida will get to meet many of our local thugs in the county jail.
> 3) Our restroom is all the way back at the start of the pier, move your rods to make that long walk.
> 4) Move your rods when someone is fighting a fish. Doesnt matter if you are going to gaff for someone...at times we have multiple fish on at once. Your rod is in the way, it is going to get moved.
> 5)You sound like you would be much happier back in Miami.





An armed society is a polite society.

If it comes out, it goes off. I don't make threats.

If someone starts a fight and then multiple assailants join in, self-defense is much easier to prove. Are you that committed to jump in and help your buddy ?

I never fish alone and someone will be watching my rods, in case someone hooks up. ( We watch each other's backs, too ).

I just want to fish and be left alone but, if someone has other ideas, it will be a bad day !


----------



## FenderBender

I thought you could open carry on the pier?


----------



## Ez2cDave

FenderBender said:


> I thought you could open carry on the pier?



Indeed . . . 

This was a great day on the pier. Great friends and fishing buddies


----------



## JoeyWelch




----------



## Hawkseye

I have always had a gun beside the bed, because anyone gaining entry into my home at 2AM is intending harm. You brag that you open carry on a fishing pier, on a Sunday morning. You're either paranoid or itching for a reason to use it. I don't know you but I hope to never meet you because we will definitely not get along.


----------



## John B.

I knew this guy was a fucking idiot when he said he carried a .40 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Shark Sugar

Oh man, this one should get interesting. My .02 on vanilla ice bringing the thread back to life though...sounds like a real pussy. "You move my stuff I'm gonna chuck you and yours over the rail...then when you come back up to thoroughly beat my ass, I'm gonna shoot you."
Watch out guys, hes old school (70s and 80s to be exact) from south Florida so he's a hardass! 
Guess he is truly a die hard fisherman, everyday is life or death for this gangster.
Your homicide count should rise quite a bit if you fish the okaloosa pier, bet your ass those Asians will sling your shit when the hard tails come rolling through!


----------



## Ez2cDave

Hawkseye said:


> I have always had a gun beside the bed, because anyone gaining entry into my home at 2AM is intending harm. You brag that you open carry on a fishing pier, on a Sunday morning. You're either paranoid or itching for a reason to use it. I don't know you but I hope to never meet you because we will definitely not get along.



I never open carry, but I support my friends who do. Most of them also carry concealed. As I see it, open carry attracts too much attention. If I use a gun in self defense, it should be a total surprise without warning.


----------



## Ez2cDave

John B. said:


> I knew this guy was a fucking idiot when he said he carried a .40



Years ago, I carried a .357, with a 3" barrel, but switched over to the .40 for the extra capacity. I've never had to use a weapon in self defense but, if I do, it would be triple-tap, center mass, maximum loads with hollow-points.

I'm done talking about this and would rather be talking about fishing, not idiots who think they run a public pier. Eventually, one, or more of you, will hassle the wrong person. It's only a matter of time. Hopefully, a long time.


----------



## kingfish501

Ez2cDave said:


> Years ago, I carried a .357, with a 3" barrel, but switched over to the .40 for the extra capacity. I've never had to use a weapon in self defense but, if I do, it would be triple-tap, center mass, maximum loads with hollow-points.
> 
> I'm done talking about this and would rather be talking about fishing, not idiots who think they run a public pier. Eventually, one, or more of you, will hassle the wrong person. It's only a matter of time. Hopefully, a long time.


You come on talking about killing people at the pier, then say THEY are the problem? ROFLMAO.

You sound like you have a serious problem...and are anxious to shoot someone...anyone. YOU are the reason gunhaters talk about getting rid of the Stand Your Ground law. I can hear you in court now, trying to justify shooting some 16 year old out at the pier. "Your Honor, he touched my fishing rod in a malicious manner".

Do yourself a favor. Lock up your pistol in a safe or get rid of your guns until YOU attend some anger management classes. This is really the wrong crowd to brag about being Billy Badass out to shoot someone over nothing. Part of these guys are LEOs , most of us have CCWs and this being a fishing forum, FWC checks it regularly to watch for people bragging about breaking laws.


----------



## Ez2cDave

kingfish501 said:


> You come on talking about killing people at the pier, then say THEY are the problem? ROFLMAO.
> 
> 
> FWC checks it regularly to watch for people bragging about breaking laws.



I talked about self-defense and bragged about nothing, especially breaking laws . . . See you on the pier . . . This thread is over for me.


----------



## kingfish501

Ez2cDave said:


> I talked about self-defense and bragged about nothing, especially breaking laws . . . See you on the pier . . . This thread is over for me.


Damn, guess I need to break out my vest with the level III plates in to go fish from the pier now...in case you break off a king or someone snakes a fish off you.

Seriously...pier fishing in Miami is such a life and death matter that you go armed to pier fish? Dude, I've carried for 30 years, but at the pier I've had to borrow a pocketknife before. You waiting for a desperate band of bankrobbers to take a wrong turn and run out to the end of the pier, guns blazing?


----------



## Hawkseye

Not much I can add to what has already been said. I'm not against open or concealed carry. I'm against goofballs that don't understand that an argument about a cut fishing line is not just cause for blowing someone away.


----------



## JoeyWelch

ez2cdave said:


> i'm done talking about this and would rather be talking about fishing, not idiots who think they run a public pier. Eventually, one, or more of you, will hassle the wrong person. It's only a matter of time. Hopefully, a long time.


----------



## Getsome

I've have a a conceal permit for around 12 years. I very rarely carry outside of my truck. There are areas I have to go into where I do carry. I find that when i'm armed, I have a tenancy to be more polite and overlook dumb shit because I hope I never have to use my weapon. I have a boat, I was unaware that pier fishing had gotten so rough that you need to be armed. That thought never crossed my mind.


----------



## kmerr80

I don't normally get involved in threads like this but .... You really sound like you have issues and may need to talk with somebody. Saying you grew up in the 70s-80s Miami right? That should put you in your 50's and at an age where you should know better than to talk like that. I believe in carrying open and concealed when needed, but that guy in the video is a fucking idiot to run around in public with a pistol on his hip and an AR rifle slung around his chest. Looks like all they are doing is trying to draw attention to themselves.


----------



## lettheairout

John B. said:


> I knew this guy was a fucking idiot when he said he carried a .40
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


F u John. Lol

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Boat-Dude

This site is the best ever!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Capnmichael

Ez2cDave said:


> FenderBender said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you could open carry on the pier?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed . . .
> 
> This was a great day on the pier. Great friends and fishing buddies
Click to expand...

Is that you at 12:39 taking the picture?


----------



## vaindioux

I know this thread is old but I want to add my 2 cents.
I am a tourist when I come to Florida. I know how to fish, I have been since a little kid but of course saltwater fishing is not my specialty. When I go to Florida piers, I notice often all the regulars fishing at the end of the pier. I don't care I am not after the monster fish, just here to have a good time, so I fish half way down.
Last time I fished from a pier was in St-Pete, there was a Hispanic guy next to me that was catching quite a few pompanos and ladyfish with a pompano jig which I didn't know about. I went to the pier tackle store, bought 2 and he was kind enough to show me how to work the jig. I managed to hook something but it broke my line and took off.
There are nice people too.

Pat


----------



## MastaBlasta

This thread has no place in 2020, we have enough problems already.


----------



## MrFish

I'm glad this got dredged up. 2020 will not be complete until John B owns a .40 S&W. This will come after the locusts.


----------



## Boat-Dude

I think he would own a muzzle loaded pistol first.


----------



## MrFish

Boat-Dude said:


> I think he would own a muzzle loaded pistol first.


He already has a Hi Point 40. He treats it like the dude from the Walking Dead that keeps his zombie kid in a secret room.


----------



## Boat-Dude

lol


----------



## John B.

MrFish said:


> I'm glad this got dredged up. 2020 will not be complete until John B owns a .40 S&W. This will come after the locusts.


If I own a 40 it will purely be to take myself out.... hopefully my friends will lie and say I did it with a black powder pistol.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## specktackler57

It use to be only two rods per person. Tell that to the people fishing for hard tails. They have 5-6 rods lining the rail. I just go and have a good time. I saw a guy cut a guys line and that dude that cut his line got his butt kicked.


----------



## H2OMARK

Surely y'all didn't just read a 12 year old thread drug up by someone with a total of 2 posts.


----------



## 69Viking

It was last active just a mere 11 months ago and this is 2020, riots in the big city and riots on the piers, sounds fun LOL!


----------



## H2OMARK

69Viking said:


> It was last active just a mere 11 months ago and this is 2020, riots in the big city and riots on the piers, sounds fun LOL!


Discussion Starter • #1  • May 11, 2008 

But I will say, riots on the piers sounds pretty interesting.


----------

